# Chuck Norris: Questions I am asked most about martial arts



## CoryKS (Jul 9, 2007)

Article.  Interesting, though somewhat infomercial-y.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 9, 2007)

Informercial-y?  What an understatement. 

I have immense respect for Mr. Norris as a martial artist (although perhaps not as an actor!  ), which is why I am disappointed to see him hitch his wagon to the WorldNetDaily crazy train.


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 10, 2007)

> In 1990 I was honored with another milestone by being the first man ever in the Western Hemisphere to be awarded an 8th degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system. This was a first in *4,500 years* of tradition &#8211; something that still humbles me to the core of my being.


 
Even the Chuck buys into the Myth. sigh

*hides in the roundhouse kick-proof shelter*


----------



## exile (Jul 10, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Even the Chuck buys into the Myth. sigh
> 
> *hides in the roundhouse kick-proof shelter*



Nah, Cirdan. When you're right you're right! And he who is in the right need fear no roundhouses... :ultracool


----------



## zDom (Jul 10, 2007)

He also willfully ignores the fact that Ed Sell is the first, not him.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> somewhat infomercial-y.



Yup. Still, worth reading.


----------

